# procut carriage width



## hampzie (Jan 19, 2008)

for those of you that have built a procut or copycat what do you think is the best width beteewn the rails, building a mill and do'nt want to builtit to big or to saw.

thanks Robert:monkey:


----------



## clintb (Jan 19, 2008)

I built a 16hp chainsaw mill 28" wide at he rails, but it is determined by the size of the logs you have. Then what size bar you have. Then build the rails a few inches narrower than the bar length. If you can build a chainsaw mill you can build a bandsaw, that will save you one step.


----------



## hampzie (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks I,m using a 385xp with 32" bar


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 20, 2008)

I use a bar that is at least 4" longer than the rails are wide.


----------



## Stevensam (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello,

When I built my Procut I decided to go somewhat wider, the plans call for the rails to be 27" CTC and I went 32" plus made the bed wider as well. The main reason I did this is so I could build a SimpleSaw bandsawmill and use the same bed, by memory the Simplesaw is 35" between castors.

On the Procut I used a 3/8 36" bar for mainly cutting softwoods, ie pine. I've finished a 4-stroke chainsawmill that uses a .404 42" bar so now I don't use the procut carriage any more put the Procut logbed I built some 6 years ago is the heart of my sawing.

Even if you go bigger then you need you can still adjust the bar clamp to take a smaller bar. You never know what your future needs maybe


----------



## DRB (Jan 20, 2008)

Stevensam - Got any pics of your set up?


----------



## Stevensam (Jan 21, 2008)

If interested I have up loaded some photos onto photobucket here, 
http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd31/SSW7/

Hope this helps Robert in deciding what width he needs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hampzie (Jan 21, 2008)

dang it Steve know have to spend more of my wifes money.It took for ever to explane why she needed a husky 385xp and all this metal in the yard.If I start now maybe I'll have her conveced why she 's getting a old lawnmower for valentines day.


does it cut better than or faster than the chainsaw 

Thanks Robert


----------



## Stevensam (Jan 21, 2008)

I've only just started to test the 4-stroke CSM out, as I'm waiting for a new bar and other parts from Bailey's. 

So far I've decided that the actual cutting speed is about the same as my Procut 2-stroke chainsaw mill (husky 3120) but it takes little to no effort to push the new mill through the log. With the Procut you have to use every bit of muscle to make a cut, and not to mention getting a face full of fumes. So far the new mill seems to cut smoother then the Procut do to mainly the extra mass of the carriage. 

I wonder if Clintb has a similar finding for his CSM.

But if I was starting out and I had a good chainsaw, as you do, I would build the Procut mill first. If you have any questions let me know.

Steve.


----------



## DRB (Jan 22, 2008)

Steve

Thanks for pics. Nice job with the build.  I may have to steal some of your ideas.

Did you use procut plans for your original build of the rails & bed?

I have thought of using them as a base for a build and change things as I thought necessary.

Thanks Ryan


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cool mill, Steve. Keep us posted on how she does.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jan 22, 2008)

Stevensam said:


> If interested I have up loaded some photos onto photobucket here,
> http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd31/SSW7/
> 
> Hope this helps Robert in deciding what width he needs.
> ...





What's up with the bucket-hairdryer blower thing?? I noticed the flames coming out the top hole; ?????? I can't even guess what you're going to be melting with that? I see the sand casting for molding something, but I'm at a loss. Very curious.
Nice mill, BTW


----------



## Stevensam (Jan 22, 2008)

DRB said:


> Did you use procut plans for your original build of the rails & bed?
> 
> I have thought of using them as a base for a build and change things as I thought necessary.



Yeah, the bed is the original Procut design, although I have modified/redesigned the bunks and the squaring dog. It is a simple and very solid design and the plans go into great detail. If any one is tempted in buying the Procut plans I highly recommend it.

I've also made a trailer that I tow my bandsaw and CSM when not in use. It is basically the same as the bed but only 2 meters long, it slides/butts into the bed to have an almost 10 meter total cutting length.


----------



## Stevensam (Jan 22, 2008)

aquan8tor said:


> What's up with the bucket-hairdryer blower thing?? I noticed the flames coming out the top hole; ?????? I can't even guess what you're going to be melting with that? I see the sand casting for molding something, but I'm at a loss. Very curious.
> Nice mill, BTW



Thanks for the interest. As for the bucket thing it's a home made furnace to melt non-ferrous metal, within the bucket is a crucible. In the photo I'm melting aluminium to sand cast the bar clamps which have the oiler slot. 

So I guess you had more of an idea then you thought


----------



## hampzie (Jan 22, 2008)

*sprocket size*

hey steve what size sprocket and clutch did you use on your new saw
Thanks Robert


----------



## DRB (Jan 22, 2008)

Stevensam said:


> Yeah, the bed is the original Procut design, although I have modified/redesigned the bunks and the squaring dog. It is a simple and very solid design and the plans go into great detail. If any one is tempted in buying the Procut plans I highly recommend it.
> 
> I've also made a trailer that I tow my bandsaw and CSM when not in use. It is basically the same as the bed but only 2 meters long, it slides/butts into the bed to have an almost 10 meter total cutting length.



Thats what I wanted to know about the Procut plans. I also noticed the bunks and dogs you had designed. I really like how you have progressed the the same set of rails.

Thanks Ryan


----------



## user 19670 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Ingenious*



Stevensam said:


> Thanks for the interest. As for the bucket thing it's a home made furnace to melt non-ferrous metal, within the bucket is a crucible. In the photo I'm melting aluminium to sand cast the bar clamps which have the oiler slot.
> 
> So I guess you had more of an idea then you thought



WOW! I know a biker named Steve who has a backyard foundry. Steve makes many things for himself rather than just buying the same old thing the rest of us can buy.
What a nice custom mill you have made and with the big 4-stroke you have solved the horsepower problem nicely.


----------



## Stevensam (Jan 23, 2008)

hampzie said:


> hey steve what size sprocket and clutch did you use on your new saw
> Thanks Robert



Hi, I have a 7.5" pulley on the motor and a 3" pulley on the drive shaft. The Drive shaft sprocket is a 12 tooth 404 harvester sprocket and has a bore of 25mm. The clutch is a simple belt tensioner between the motor pulley and drive shaft pulley.


----------



## Stevensam (Jan 23, 2008)

Gordie said:


> WOW! I know a biker named Steve who has a backyard foundry. Steve makes many things for himself rather than just buying the same old thing the rest of us can buy.
> What a nice custom mill you have made and with the big 4-stroke you have solved the horsepower problem nicely.



I'm no biker but I do have a dirt bike if that counts  

It's great hobby to get into, I would hate to imagine what the cost of getting a pro to cast all the small parts I've done over the years. I can't say I'm an expert or anything as I'm still learning.


----------



## DRB (Feb 1, 2008)

Steve

Another question about your mills. What do yo use for your carriage wheels? Do they have bearings?

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Stevensam (Feb 2, 2008)

Good question, all three mills use different types of wheels/castors.

The Procut uses nylon wheels turned from nylon bar stock. The rail slot in the wheels matches the actual rail width so there is no side movement when milling. I read somewhere that the side thrust of the saw can cause problems with castors. This set up works well.

The bandsaw uses normal small dia aluminium pulleys for wheels as described in the Procut plans. I wouldn't say this is ideal and is more of a temp thing, I plan on using the nylon wheels from the Procut soon.

The 4 stroke CSM uses actual V castors with bearings and it is super easy to push. I find it ideal for this set up but they can be expensive, although I got 2 sets of 4 castors for $5 from a farm clearing sale


----------



## johnarentz (Feb 11, 2018)

I was about to post a thread seeking info about a four stroke motor conversion to use on my procut mill. Are you able to post some info about your 4 stroke chai sawmill build?



Stevensam said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I built my Procut I decided to go somewhat wider, the plans call for the rails to be 27" CTC and I went 32" plus made the bed wider as well. The main reason I did this is so I could build a SimpleSaw bandsawmill and use the same bed, by memory the Simplesaw is 35" between castors.
> 
> ...


----------

